# orginal guns up vs. son of a gun



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been looking at guns up wingers and i am not sure which one would be better for me. I train alone most of the time and run three dogs at the moment I am more interested in a winger that throws well than the size Just looking for feed back on these wingers


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

I have both. They have been great pieces of equipment, but on long marks the son of a gun just don't get it. It works great for the short bird where a big throw is not so important. Were I to buy 2 again I would get 2 originals.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have both. The SOG does not throw as far but is very useful in its own right. I use both in most set-ups. If you are limited on space in your truck or drive an SUV the SOG may be more practical. I have 3 full size and a SOG and think it is a great set-up.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

badbullgator is once again, correct.
I have the Gunners Up SOG, and while it does not throw as fall as a full size winger, it does fit very well in my Suburban, which was a requirement.


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a SOG and the Full size. I have noticed that the band are cut to long for the SOG so I cut them and added hooks half way down and I get great distance and two types of throws. 
I use both Gunners up and Zinger and feel that with the new improvements to the Gunners up that they are a better deal. Just my Personal opinion.
Jerry


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I have 3 of the SOGs. I love mine. My question is what are you training for? If you are training for HT....I believe the SOGs are all you need. I believe a full size thrower for long birds (FT) would be better than the SOG as they give a "bigger" throw.

John
________
Wellbutrin Lawyer


----------



## Lab Lover (Sep 12, 2005)

*Gunners Up*

Where can I by either of there to Launchers


----------



## tex530 (Feb 18, 2007)

*guns up*

I just got mine friday I have not yet used it in the field training but did play with it in the yard and its pretty nice seems to work well. I think the price is pretty fair too. they are on the web www.gunnersup.com They also make a conversion kit so you can us it with the bumper boy electronics


----------

